

Is the Linux community afraid of Opensolaris? - reazalun
http://www.c0t0d0s0.org/archives/4943-Is-the-Linux-community-afraid-of-Opensolaris.html

======
nailer
No.

ZFS solves 1990s era problems - nobody has filesystems that large on local
disk. We use clustered filesystems for that. On SAN, GFS works nicely.

DTrace is good, but in practice you don't often run into problems where
kernel-level tracing is required. The recent example of 'look at MySQL running
SQL queries by watching printfs' could be done with strace (or for that matter
MySQL in the first place).

Everything else Solaris sucks as usual, except for the app situation, which
sucks even more now that x64 is the flavor of the month and there are so few
apps for Solaris x64.

~~~
thwarted
I agree that that recent example of printing the mysql queries is kind of
dumb. I can definitely see a use for dtrace for gathering metrics and mining
data that it isn't worth the application provider building in, or digging into
software that you can't get the source for (traditionally much less of an
issue on Linux than on Solaris). But listing the queries that are being sent
through your mysql instance is a feature that not only should exist as part of
the base mysql feature set, it already does.

This example is in the same class as using Fibonacci as a good example of
recursion.

